# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  How long does it take to grow?

## Jabba

Hi guys, few questions here...

1- how long before they reach full size? (Mine is about an inch and a half) I'm pretty sure its a cranwell because its an albino and i read somewhere that the only albino pacman frog is the cranwell - although im not sure thats true...

2 - im getting rid of crickets cause they are escaping everywhere and my neighours under me arent liking it. What else can I feed it?

3 - it always go back to one corner of the tank and just stays there and stares at the corner, trying to jump at it every once in a while... is this normal?

Thanks!

Nic

----------


## John Clare

Sorry it took so long to answer your question - we have a new "No post left behind" feature though so we can find posts like this:




> 1- how long before they reach full size? (Mine is about an inch and a half) I'm pretty sure its a cranwell because its an albino and i read somewhere that the only albino pacman frog is the cranwell - although im not sure thats true...


Depends on how much you feed, the quality of the diet and how warm you keep the frog.  These frogs can reach adult size in 6 months under the right conditions, but most within a year or so.




> 2 - im getting rid of crickets cause they are escaping everywhere and my neighours under me arent liking it. What else can I feed it?


I recommend nightcrawler earthworms as the main component of the diet.  They're a great staple food, though you may have to cut big ones in two for younger frogs.  Other dietary possibilities include crockroaches (captive cultured, not wild ones), silkworms, hornworms, waxworms (a favourite), mealworms and superworms, and the occasional treat of a pinkie mouse (perhaps once every couple of months).




> 3 - it always go back to one corner of the tank and just stays there and stares at the corner, trying to jump at it every once in a while... is this normal?


The jumping part, no, but it sounds like he's looking for cover.  Does he have a decent substrate (such as an inch or two of coconut fibre) in which to burrow?  Perhaps give him some leaf litter to help him feel more secure?

----------


## jus85411

i thought mealworms and superworms are a no-no due to their shell. unless the only real concern is them staying alive while being in the stomach and digging out. then you just chop off the heads

----------


## John Clare

> i thought mealworms and superworms are a no-no due to their shell. unless the only real concern is them staying alive while being in the stomach and digging out. then you just chop off the heads


I've fed mealworms and superworms to large frogs for many years without issue.   For small Pacman frogs or Pyxie frogs, I use a tweezers to break the jaws on superworms.  That's it.  Incidentally, superworms are the favourite food of my big male African Bullfrog.

Note that I don't use mealworms or superworms as a staple food - they are a treat only, because their nutritional worth isn't great and they are considered "fatty".

----------


## Kurt

I feed mealworms and superworms occasionally to my frogs without any problem. I do not chop off any heads and I have never had a mealworm or superworm chew its way out of any frog. 

I always thought the idea of this to be ridiculous. How the heck is something supposed to survive the stomach acids of a frog? Also how are they going to breath inside a frog? You think the outside of a frog is wet, you should see the inside.

----------


## Ebony

Ive heard of this "mealworms eating there way out of frogs" too. Ive never had problems either. I also was told by someone to chop the back legs off Locusts because they can hurt the frog. I just think when frogs are in the wild, who's does that for them :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kurt

In the wild, wood nymphs and faeries, sometimes unicorn-riding elves remove the dangerous parts off of insects for frogs to eat, but only when there are no people around to witness it.

----------


## Ebony

You know, I nearly believed you Kurt :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kurt

You should always believe me  :Big Grin:  Especially when it comes to the enchanted denizens of the forest.

----------


## jus85411

i have never heard of anyone having that issue with mealworms. i never have. i have fed them to bearded dragons, anoles, turtles when i kept more reptiles a few years ago. like you guys said, not as a staple diet only once in a while. i thought it would be kind of ridiculous for a mealworm to be able to survive in the stomach acids of any reptile long enough to be able to do this. but i guess you never really know. im sure someone, somewhere experienced it, thats why its such a thought thrown around to everyone getting reptiles. but the chances are very unlikely. i was always cautious and chopped the heads off anyway of the ones i was feeding at that time.

----------

